# How to clean a Rubik's cube?



## Looorent (Jun 18, 2016)

This video will show you in detail how to clean your Rubik’s cube.

You need:
Some napkins, 2 swabs, a bit of alcohol (70%-80%) and a Rubik’s cube!

I hope you always have a clean and beautiful cube


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice video! All I do is take a wet paper towel and just clean the pieces, or just dip all the pieces in water if it has no stickers. Great job!
P.S. For the channel link under your profile, you just need to do everything after the youtube.com, so just channel/xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Looorent (Jun 18, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Nice video! All I do is take a wet paper towel and just clean the pieces, or just dip all the pieces in water if it has no stickers. Great job!
> P.S. For the channel link under your profile, you just need to do everything after the youtube.com, so just channel/xxxxxxxxx


I've already changed the link. Thank you so much!


----------

